# New females!!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So 3 days ago I bought 2 new females!! I have always loved the females with the red fins like Lucy, but then I had never seen a yellow female so I had to get Alice! I'll be going back this week to get two more females to finish my sororiy! They are in my 10 gallon. Enjoy!

The setup








Jasmine 








Lucy








Alice








All three


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh wow! Awesome tank  Good luck with the sorority!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

hopefully i m next to have my sorority. i have 3 girls and my tanks but i havent put them in it yet.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

whats that bump that youre alice has under her head


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

5green said:


> whats that bump that youre alice has under her head


I have no idea what you're talking about... and thanks bakamandy!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

its eggs yea? shes just fat with eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. She looks fat with eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yay eggs!!! LOL. Love all the females!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

They are so pretty! Alice is a very pretty color I agree


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I agree. She looks fat with eggs.


Are we talking the yellow or red female? Thanks I think the way the names are listed is incorrect. Alice is yellow, Lucy is red. :-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ooh I love your avatar!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Red female. You can also see the eggs in her body


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! haha I thought she was just fat!  At least I know she's a happy fish!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL FISH I love there colors xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

ScentedLove said:


> BEAUTIFUL FISH I love there colors xD


 thanks


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

No problem good luck with them <3


----------

